# CarveWright Patterns



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

CarveWright Patterns
http://www.carvewright.com/store/pattern.php?vendor=provider
http://www.carvewright.com/store/pattern.php?vendor=VectorArt3d

http://www.carvewright.com/store/pattern.php?jmid=1185117179


Hello Carvers,

It's the last Month of 2007!...And your last chance to see us this year! We have three shows coming up this month. 
Come see our demonstrations, our projects, and get in on our discount specials! Hope to see you there!

Trade Shows

Dallas, TX - December 7-9, 2007
"The WoodWorking Shows"
Arlington Convention Center

Las Vegas, NV - December 13-15, 2007
National ACTE (Association for Career and Technical Education)
Las Vegas Convention Center


Detroit, MI - December 14-16, 2007
"The WoodWorking Shows"
Rock Financial Showplace


Click here to more information on this and other upcoming shows!


Try Out the New Pattern Depot!
CarveWright and VectorArt3D have partnered for the initial launch of the largest pattern store available to CarveWright and CompuCarve customers. When I say try it I Actually mean "Try it!" Our uniquie try-before-you-buy feature allows users to download the patterns into their software before buying them. 
This way you can pick the right pattern and make sure it looks the way you want before spending a cent! Because of our exclusive PTN format for VectorArt3D being availabe only on our site, we are able to offer the same patterns at a lower price. This goes for their Patterns as well as their Collections! Simply go to the Pattern Depot, use the search to find what you want, and try them out before you buy them! Be sure to check back often because soon Thousands and Thousands of patterns will be available. 

Click Here to Go to the CarveWright Pattern Depot

Interested in selling your patterns through our store? email: [email protected] for more information.

Happy Carving!


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Cool stuff Bj but damn they get a lot of money for their patterns! A lot of stuff there though.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey 

Yep, cool stuff,, many you can find on line for free,,  I'm not sure why they charge so much...just a quick and easy way to get some I think...from one spot...

===========


challagan said:


> Cool stuff Bj but damn they get a lot of money for their patterns! A lot of stuff there though.
> 
> Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Damn it Bj, I've got dental appointments on those dates!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Just put them in the mail/post,,they will send them back after the rework...   just think of all the money you will save on food..



========






harrysin said:


> Damn it Bj, I've got dental appointments on those dates!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

But I thought that YOU would provide food as well as free lodging!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hary

You bet,,, I will save on your food bill,, unless you want to eat your stake from cup and a straw  as far as lodging, well be sure to pack your sleeping bag the parks are empty this time of the year, but we can have camp fire and roast a weeny or two and invite a bum or two for dinner .. I hear you can eat hot dogs without teeth...or we can have some peanut sandwichs that's why they made it ,, for old people without teeth.... LOL,,,hahahaha,
I'm looking forward to your RSVP... 

Your Buddy in the States
Bj






==========


harrysin said:


> But I thought that YOU would provide food as well as free lodging!


----------

